# Ubering from home



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I want to Uber from home. Be available for pings whenever I'm awake. But I don't like wearing clothes at home, saves money not running the AC. Shoes are a pain. So are belts. I figure take me 3 minutes to get dressed after I'm pinged. How do you do it, what do you think?


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

Some people don't mind, some people may cancel you by the time you head out of the house, and some people may give you a bad rating. Besides, do you only plan to take pings from home? What if a ride takes you 15-30 min away from your house? Are you turning your app off afterward? If you don't stay busy, then there will hardly be any money for you. You shouldn't take more than 1 min to 1.5 min tops to get the car moving. Longer than that, the karma goes against you.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Sounds like a plan. Good luck!


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Sly said:


> I want to Uber from home. Be available for pings whenever I'm awake. But I don't like wearing clothes at home, saves money not running the AC. Shoes are a pain. So are belts. I figure take me 3 minutes to get dressed after I'm pinged. How do you do it, what do you think?


Uber estimates it takes 3 minutes from my couch to my driveway. I never fail my ETA when ubering from home. I try to start quickly so the rider won't see me sitting still for more than a couple of minutes thinking I ignored them. Try it a couple of times and see how it goes for you.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Tony Neo said:


> Some people don't mind, some people may cancel you by the time you head out of the house, and some people may give you a bad rating. Besides, do you only plan to take pings from home? What if a ride takes you 15-30 min away from your house? Are you turning your app off afterward? If you don't stay busy, then there will hardly be any money for you. You shouldn't take more than 1 min to 1.5 min tops to get the car moving. Longer than that, the karma goes against you.


I would plan on driving until I stopped getting pings.
Sometimes I'd try to get ping at destination. Sometimes I'll drive home slowly hoping to get pinged. Depends on destination.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Park in reverse on your driveway, you can get out faster


----------



## HeatM1ser (Nov 10, 2015)

Wear Velcro clothing, body paint like swimsuit models may work for you


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I wear super comfy clothes and just slip
on my shoes and head out the door. Definitely in my car and off in less than a minute. If pax is super impatient and cancels on me, it is fine with me because they were likely a difficult customer to begin with. Just be fast to get to your car and you shouldn't run into any issues!


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

I've been online when at home many times. It worked out fairly well for me. Be ready to leave the house at a moment's notice when doing so. It never took me more than a minute to get to my car and start driving, so I never failed on my ETA and none of my pax ever complained.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Just drive naked and save money on a/c in your car too.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Back your car in and park next to the front door, 2-3 steps tops...

Keep a pair if flip flops in your car on the drivers side floor board. Keep a shirt on the passenger seat, right side out of course. Hang your shorts or sweat pants on a chair a few from the front door. 

Now when you get a ping you just have to walk to your car, putting your shorts/sweat pants on as you go. Practice this so you have the timing down, your neighbors will not appreciate you running outside naked. You should be able to get into them in two steps, button them and go. Slip the flip flops on as you get in the car. Start driving at your first stop pull your shirt over your head, then slip your arms in as you can. This should shave an easy 2 minutes at first, after some practice, 2:30-2:45. 

Just what ever you do, do not forget the pants... not only will the neighbors never buy your excuse, the parts that your shorts cover are far more sensitive and you'll get burns in your ass/jewels from your seat.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

At that level of laziness, how did you even find the energy to write this post? 
At least be dressed and ready to go before you go online.
And make sure your car has enough gas first.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I think you might figure out ways to dress faster.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Sitting in front of my computer waiting for a ping sucks. Maybe I'll go watch porn while I wait. *shrug*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sly said:


> Sitting in front of my computer waiting for a ping sucks. Maybe I'll go watch porn while I wait. *shrug*


Might as well, you already have no pants on.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Sly said:


> Sitting in front of my computer waiting for a ping sucks. Maybe I'll go watch porn while I wait. *shrug*


If you watch porn then it will increase your getting dressed time. Or you will probably just let the app ping-out.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Might as well, you already have no pants on.


lol

Too many people here to do that. No privacy 

Did take my shirt off so I could eat Beef Stew.
Watching Fox news.
Waiting until 1900 to play my next app.
Maybe I should do some job hunting.

My 70 year old mother is mowing the lawn. Making me feel guilty for sitting here doing nothing  I can't Uber if I sweat my ass off first.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Your 70 y.o. mother is mowing the lawn while you watch porn naked and listen to fox news? Uh, maybe you might want to consider that you mow the lawn, and take a shower, and then go Uber? Or maybe your mom should be Ubering while you mow the lawn???? 

Here's an idea. Go mow the lawn, take a shower, get dressed, and sit your ass in your car and turn on the app. Listen to the radio. It's got to be better than watching Fox News.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Please tell me this thread is just a joke


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Driving app needs a chat feature to chat with drivers around you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Just drive naked and save money on a/c in your car too.


 But if you have leather, it gets all sticky.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Sly said:


> Driving app needs a chat feature to chat with drivers around you.


If you and the drivers around you don't have passengers but have time to chat, there are too many drivers. Everyone go home and take off your clothes and watch Fox News.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

scooterabc said:


> If you and the drivers around you don't have passengers but have time to chat, there are too many drivers. Everyone go home and take off your clothes and watch Fox News.


There are like 16 drivers in CB a 5 mile stretch of road. and everywhere you scroll Uber pops up like cockroaches. 2 Uber sitting here in Port St. John, was three. Got a ping but app screwed up and I lost it. That drivers been gone for over an hour so maybe he got a good run.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Finally got a ping. 12 minutes away. Hit the button because I might get lucky it might be an airport run turns into an 18 minute ping. Call the pax and he wants to go 5 minutes down the road. I'm supposed to drive across two towns to drive him 5 blocks down the road. Hell no.
This ain't working.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Yo Sly, you need to get yo moma and yo self, move to Cypress Cove. No shirt, no shoes, no pants all is good. Get a ping, get yo happy rider= happy ending.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sly said:


> Finally got a ping. 12 minutes away. Hit the button because I might get lucky it might be an airport run turns into an 18 minute ping. Call the pax and he wants to go 5 minutes down the road. I'm supposed to drive across two towns to drive him 5 blocks down the road. Hell no.
> This ain't working.


Did you get dressed before you called?


----------



## HeatM1ser (Nov 10, 2015)

Sly...give your mom a break from the lawn mowing and have her make your pax pickup, then when she gets home she should make you a sandwich before finishing the lawn. I'd be pissed if I were you, she should have thought of this herself


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

I really don't understand this thread. Are you guys saying you wear pants when ubering?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> I really don't understand this thread. Are you guys saying you wear pants when ubering?


I do... I have gray leather seats and the Florida sun gets the up to about 130 degrees in no time. The skin that comes in contact with the seat is way more sensitive than on other parts of my body. Learned the hard way, I won't forget my pants again!


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Please tell me this thread is just a joke


Clearly, from the beginning.

What's sad is how easily some people fall for these things.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Did you get dressed before you called?


Yes, I was in the car heading his way when I notice google maps said eta 18 minutes. Uber ap said 12  Had to strip back down again


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Yesterday, online 6 hours one ping $44.50 run. I guess I need to move.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

tradedate said:


> At that level of laziness, how did you even find the energy to write this post?
> At least be dressed and ready to go before you go online.
> And make sure your car has enough gas first.





rtaatl said:


> Please tell me this thread is just a joke


 Troll thread level 9000, smfh. Are we really getting this bored on this forum? Looks like it


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Park in reverse on your driveway, you can get out faster


He's Uberman, he'll be there in a flash!
He's Uberman, he doesn't take cash!
He's Uberman, he wants those 5 stars!
He's Uberman, he picks up the guys at the bars!

(No no no no, not like that, I meant... Oh never mind)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> He's Uberman, he picks up the guys at the bars!
> 
> (No no no no, not like that, I meant... Oh never mind)


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## WestBurbsMac (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd go with a g-string and body paint... problem solved.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sly said:


> I want to Uber from home. Be available for pings whenever I'm awake. But I don't like wearing clothes at home, saves money not running the AC. Shoes are a pain. So are belts. I figure take me 3 minutes to get dressed after I'm pinged. How do you do it, what do you think?


Winston Churchill always kept a " jump suit" by the bed during ww2.
He could leap out of bed,into the jump suit,and zip it up.
That way he always appeared ready.
You could sew an American flag on one sleeve,an UBER U on the other. . .maybe have your name embroidered over the left top pocket . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Park in reverse on your driveway, you can get out faster


Many companies require that employees back into a parking space with company vehicles.a large percentage of accidents occur from backing out of parking spaces.
Even with a back up camera,there are blind spots.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sly said:


> Sitting in front of my computer waiting for a ping sucks. Maybe I'll go watch porn while I wait. *shrug*


Priorities.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Many companies require that employees back into a parking space with company vehicles.a large percentage of accidents occur from backing out of parking spaces.
> Even with a back up camera,there are blind spots.


When I was younger I worked at a grocery store and lived in a condo. I had a very erratic schedule, lots of 4am shifts and shifts ending well after 1am. As a courtesy I'd back in to my parking space so my lights didn't shine in the unit I parked directly in front of. The assistance warned and then fined me for backing into my spot. My front bumper had to be lined up with the cement parking slab.

I wonder how that would have worked out if I had one of the company cars you mentioned.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sly,
Maybe you could ask your local fire department if you could spend some time at the station, watching the firefighters go from sound asleep to dressed in their turnout gear in a matter of seconds. They might even let you slide down the pole. That might be right up your alley, so to speak, depending on your proclivities.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But if you have leather, it gets all sticky.


Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Sly said:


> I want to Uber from home. Be available for pings whenever I'm awake. But I don't like wearing clothes at home, saves money not running the AC. Shoes are a pain. So are belts. I figure take me 3 minutes to get dressed after I'm pinged. How do you do it, what do you think?


this is called lazy..start going to airport/downtown and park and wait instead of being at home..btw bring a pillow it helps


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Dang said:


> this is called lazy..start going to airport/downtown and park and wait instead of being at home..btw bring a pillow it helps


Dude I'm sick of tired of getting 1 ping every hour or sometimes every 3 ****ing hours because there is too many Uber drivers on the road divvying up the work.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Sly said:


> Dude I'm sick of tired of getting 1 ping every hour or sometimes every 3 &%[email protected]!*ing hours because there is too many Uber drivers on the road divvying up the work.


better than getting 0 at all staying at home =/


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Sly said:


> I want to Uber from home. Be available for pings whenever I'm awake. But I don't like wearing clothes at home, saves money not running the AC. Shoes are a pain. So are belts. I figure take me 3 minutes to get dressed after I'm pinged. How do you do it, what do you think?


You need turnout gear ... here's a firefighter who got dressed in 34 seconds ... and even put on an air pack. So you should be able to get out the door in under a minute ... since you don't have an air pack to don.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Many companies require that employees back into a parking space with company vehicles.a large percentage of accidents occur from backing out of parking spaces.
> Even with a back up camera,there are blind spots.


UPS requires drivers to park facing out. UPS actually has a procedure drivers must use to shave off seconds on their deliveries.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Depending on where you live and how comfortable you are with it, you can leave your key in ignition and lock doors with alarm fob.

I used to do this when I repoed cars. Key fob went into emptied out left pants pocket. So I could easily grab it and open truck. No fumbling to open door or insert key in ignition. My right hand was reserved for my mag flashlight.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

Schlumberger also requires all of their employees to back in , everywhere. 
Most oil rigs and refineries, you also have to back in, in case an accident you can evacuate faster and safer. 
Many big limo companies also require to. 
I always do, does make it easier


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Winston Churchill always kept a " jump suit" by the bed during ww2.
> He could leap out of bed,into the jump suit,and zip it up.
> That way he always appeared ready.
> You could sew an American flag on one sleeve,an UBER U on the other. . .maybe have your name embroidered over the left top pocket . . .
> View attachment 35093


OP Sly,
Jumpsuit color should be Orange. Orange. Orange
Its cheaper then other colors & keep us informed on riders look & experience.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> OP Sly,
> Jumpsuit color should be Orange. Orange. Orange
> Its cheaper then other colors.


Orange is a good safety color . . .


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> You need turnout gear ... here's a firefighter who got dressed in 34 seconds ... and even put on an air pack. So you should be able to get out the door in under a minute ... since you don't have an air pack to don.


Gym shorts, no belt. Belts cut into my stomach leaving bloody marks.
Shoes socks, can't wear flip flops they hurt my feet. They take forever to put on. Hard stretching exercise tieing my shoes.
pull over shirt.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Orange is a good safety color . . .


Not when you arrive to pick a rider.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sts713 said:


> Schlumberger also requires all of their employees to back in , everywhere.
> Most oil rigs and refineries, you also have to back in, in case an accident you can evacuate faster and safer.
> Many big limo companies also require to.
> I always do, does make it easier


I've worked for Schlumberger and Halliburton in the past.we had to back our personal vehicles into spaces in the employee parking lot.
One guy had his truck banned.it leaked oil.before he was banned from parking lot,spill pads were placed beneath his vehicle.all before the B.P. incident in the Gulf.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> Not when you arrive to pick a rider.


Orange with reflective stripes . . .lol
Just be careful driving around the prison wearing an orange jump suit.


----------



## up the river (Aug 22, 2015)

Like I tell my girlfriend "Backing in is the new pulling in!"...Butt to those that need stats.Fourteen percent of car crashes occur in parking lots, according to a study conducted by the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety in 2001 and 2002. Many of these are "backover crashes," in which drivers hit another car while backing out of a parking space.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> He's Uberman, he'll be there in a flash!
> He's Uberman, he doesn't take cash!
> He's Uberman, he wants those 5 stars!
> He's Uberman, he picks up the guys at the bars!
> ...


" He's a Lumberjack and he's O.K. . . . "


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WestBurbsMac said:


> I'd go with a g-string and body paint... problem solved.


He would probably get big tips and phone numbers on the " other end" of Bourbon Street.
They might even let him carry a flag at the next Pride Parade.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

sts713 said:


> Schlumberger also requires all of their employees to back in , everywhere.
> Most oil rigs and refineries, you also have to back in, in case an accident you can evacuate faster and safer.
> Many big limo companies also require to.
> I always do, does make it easier


yep ... former LEO/EMT ... always back in


----------



## whiskeypeddler (Mar 8, 2016)

observer said:


> UPS requires drivers to park facing out. UPS actually has a procedure drivers must use to shave off seconds on their deliveries.


I believe they're routes are mapped out so they never have to make a left turn across traffic. Big timesaver.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

whiskeypeddler said:


> I believe they're routes are mapped out so they never have to make a left turn across traffic. Big timesaver.


Yes. Its in UPS Operations Manual.
We drivers have to make U turns on city streets that don't permit..........Fare re-calculated.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

UPS tries to route all drops with only right turns, some areas no choice but left, but yes they did announce, a few years ago, that they try to only route right turns to minimize accidents and time saving


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah in the summer I stroll around the house naked. I have more time than most average people.

Can't do it in the winner it's too cold and I have to warm up my car before I can turn on the app.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 10, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Please tell me this thread is just a joke


A horrible, unfunny joke.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Go get a real job, problem solved !! If I was your Mom, I would throw your lazy naked ass out on the street.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Just drive naked and save money on a/c in your car too.


Beat me to it Coachie....I haven't worn clothes since 07. I have found people just don't look...too busy staring into PDAs....I drive a little more carefully....I have found cops do look....Recently, I had some unpleasantness when involved in a fender bender with a cleric.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

OP

Get ping
Give 70 year old mom a break from mowing
Stuff her into drivers seat
Tell her to finish mowing when she gets back
= profit


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RightTurnClyde said:


> OP
> 
> Get ping
> Give 70 year old mom a break from mowing
> ...


Right Turn Clyde,
Are you a UPS driver in your day job?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Beat me to it Coachie....I haven't worn clothes since 07. I have found people just don't look...too busy staring into PDAs....I drive a little more carefully....I have found cops do look....Recently, I had some unpleasantness when involved in a fender bender with a cleric.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

You guys are living in fear. Stop worrying about it sooo much. Sometimes I don't put my shoes on until they have told me where they are going. Save the gas and work surge only from your couch if you can, it's the best way to roll!


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

Optimus Uber how did I miss this threAd....


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Go get a real job, problem solved !! If I was your Mom, I would throw your lazy naked ass out on the street.


She rents a room from me, not the other way around.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Sly said:


> I want to Uber from home. Be available for pings whenever I'm awake. But I don't like wearing clothes at home, saves money not running the AC. Shoes are a pain. So are belts. I figure take me 3 minutes to get dressed after I'm pinged. How do you do it, what do you think?


Rerig your house with swivel doors, pulleys and slides so you can get into your vehicle Thunderbirds-style.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Sly said:


> She rents a room from me, not the other way around.


You charge your Mom rent? That's pretty low and you make her cut the grass


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> You charge your Mom rent? That's pretty low and you make her cut the grass


He's teaching her to stand on her own two feet; to be an upstanding citizen; to contribute to society; to make her own way in this world, etc, etc. Isn't that what we want for all our kids - er, parents?


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Sly said:


> Sitting in front of my computer waiting for a ping sucks. Maybe I'll go watch porn while I wait. *shrug*


What it do Sly? Are you Sly?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Sly said:


> I want to Uber from home. Be available for pings whenever I'm awake. But I don't like wearing clothes at home, saves money not running the AC. Shoes are a pain. So are belts. I figure take me 3 minutes to get dressed after I'm pinged. How do you do it, what do you think?


Bathrobe, shower flips. And a sprinkle of baby powder to prevent chafing and cover any "odors". Saves one the whole showering hassle. Very green.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Beat me to it Coachie....I haven't worn clothes since 07. I have found people just don't look...too busy staring into PDAs....I drive a little more carefully....I have found cops do look....Recently, I had some unpleasantness when involved in a fender bender with a cleric.


PDA? I haven't heard that term since '07. We have smart phones now.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Funniest post ever here. Some of these comments are clever.
I uber from home. But I'm not sitting nake or watching porn. I'm home with my family. But what I do is wake up6am. Make cfe, turn uber on. Drink cfe an wait for ping(request). Cars already full of gas and ready to go. I'm dressed an just waiting the whole day. Plus I'm interacting with family. when I get ping. IRemote start car,5 mins tops im on the road. When I drop pax off and I get another ping while out I take most request while out. If I get no request on way back home I'll go home an hang out for next request. Ive tried sitting in parking lots and waiting for request but i get bored fast an so I end up back at home so I just make my home my base. Like I said unless I'm out an get request otherwise. But sitting naked an watching porn. Lol idw you to drive me anywhere.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

tradedate said:


> PDA? I haven't heard that term since '07. We have smart phones now.


Lol PDA dam that's old school


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

tradedate said:


> PDA? I haven't heard that term since '07. We have smart phones now.


 gimme a break!!! Me=Geezer!!!!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

tradedate said:


> PDA? I haven't heard that term since '07. We have smart phones now.


I still have my iMate PDA from 1992 and still use it. So much for smartphones, i can do things on it that, that no smartphone can. 
Btw notice the name ( iMate) long before the iPhone.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Yo Tradedip.....check out my new laptop!!!!!


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice. I just found a new state of the art navigation system for you.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

tradedate said:


> Nice. I just found a new state of the art navigation system for you.
> View attachment 35478


Sweet!!!! Gotta go....I think I'm getting a ping on my princess phone!!!!


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Tried driving in house slippers today. It was awkward. I hit the brakes a little hard a few times. Got $5.00 tip though. Putting socks and shoes on is time consuming. I was naked when she pinged me. Got dressed, pissed, and was out of here in less than 3 minutes. Shoes would've taken another 3 minutes.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

One time I got a ping inside McDonald's bathroom. Luckily pax didn't see where I was but appreciated it was a quick pick up.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> Tried driving in house slippers today. It was awkward. I hit the brakes a little hard a few times. Got $5.00 tip though. Putting socks and shoes on is time consuming. I was naked when she pinged me. Got dressed, pissed, and was out of here in less than 3 minutes. Shoes would've taken another 3 minutes.


Your becoming quite an inspiration to me Sly....You interested in buying a used Atari???


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Your becoming quite an inspiration to me Sly....You interested in buying a used Atari???


Do you have Asteroids? Defender? I wanna bid!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> One time I got a ping inside McDonald's bathroom. Luckily pax didn't see where I was but appreciated it was a quick pick up.


Wait... you got picked up in the men's room?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Wait... you got picked up in the men's room?


Lol... Life of a Uber driver.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Sly, forget the shoes...oh hell I'm gonna try slippers for my May ride should be worth 10 bucks tip. I got a 5 for my april ride.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

I also work from home and if I get a ping I don't call them first if they r local. If they are more than 8 minutes I call them first and make sure the trip is worth my while. If not I cancel and just wait for the next ping.
I only do Lyft. The above will not work well with Uber. There are no timeouts and negative incentives with Lyft.


----------



## Sxndriux (Oct 4, 2015)

This post is so funny!


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Do you have Asteroids? Defender? I wanna bid!


I suppose those others are part my introductory game pack....I think Defender is also in there. I wouldn't know. I dedicated my life to mastering PONG. Then I found rideshare and I hardly ever sit on that plaid checked couch anymore. Now....I sit in the "Ready Position" to receive Pings......Pings are the new Pong....Dig?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> I suppose those others are part my introductory game pack....I think Defender is also in there. I wouldn't know. I dedicated my life to mastering PONG. Then I found rideshare and I hardly ever sit on that plaid checked couch anymore. Now....I sit in the "Ready Position" to receive Pings......Pings are the new Pong....Dig?


 A plaid checked couch too! Oh man... is that for sale? That would look great in my wood paneled room!


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> A plaid checked couch too! Oh man... is that for sale? That would look great in my wood paneled room!


ummmmmm......... (shaky hand wiping drool from corner of mouth).....what color wood paneling?....is it.....ya know....real paneling or that Armstrong Solarian crap?


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

I always start from home... but I have everything ready to go for when I get a ping. No sense driving around aimlessly


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

> But I don't like wearing clothes at home


Great, i just threw up in my mouth.....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> ummmmmm......... (shaky hand wiping drool from corner of mouth).....what color wood paneling?....is it.....ya know....real paneling or that Armstrong Solarian crap?


Oh, it real. Straight from 1977, looks great with my yellow shag carpet and the Charlie's Angels poster. The poster has Farah Facet but I was really more of a Cheryl Ladd fan.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

df60532 said:


> Great, i just threw up in my mouth.....


Better brush your teeth really well, that stomach acid will eat right through your enamel.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

df60532 said:


> Great, i just threw up in my mouth.....


I know.....the thought of fake wood paneling makes me a bit queasy too


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Problem solved. I hang around the house in swim trunks, throw everything on when I get pings in less than a minute. I wear house slippers instead of shoes. Now I need to solve the problem of only getting 1 ping every 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sly said:


> Problem solved. I hang around the house in swim trunks, throw everything on when I get pings in less than a minute. I wear house slippers instead of shoes. Now I need to solve the problem of only getting 1 ping every 3 or 4 hours.


Good to know that we can help each other out in solving these vexing problems!


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

1 word...... MOOMOO


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

I was thinking adult onesie.
http://www.foreverlazy.com/unilazy-cobalt-pajama.html#.Vw6wA6VOnqA


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

I think shoes are built in


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

These ones have built in shoes.

http://www.jumpinjammerz.com/mens-white-tuxedo-suit-adult-footed-pajama-onesie-costume/


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

sts713 said:


> These ones have built in shoes.
> 
> http://www.jumpinjammerz.com/mens-white-tuxedo-suit-adult-footed-pajama-onesie-costume/


You people are cold!!!!!....No wonder Sly only gets 1 ping per 4 hours. There is an ugly world out there.....and the only way he deals with it is through nudity....I say NO!!!! Let Sly fly!!!! Free Sly!!!!...No nakedness???.....NO PEACE!!!!!.....The end.


----------

